
Google contractors reportedly targeted homeless for Pixel 4 facial recognition - SREinSF
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20896181/google-contractor-reportedly-targeted-homeless-people-for-pixel-4-facial-recognition
======
Doxin
Seems like google is trying to do a good thing in a bad way.

They are trying to get their facial recognition working regardless of skin
color, Which is a good thing _even if you 're against facial recognition in
general_ since it reduces inequality.

They are doing it by targeting homeless people, which would be fine if they
went around it the right way, but instead they lie and deceive. I'm willing to
bet there are _plenty_ of people willing to cooperate for $5 and no lies so
I'm at a bit of a loss as to why they chose to go for the lying and deceiving
route.

